
Ask HN: Is there anywhere to get help with low level Windows development? - non-entity
I&#x27;m talking mainly things like writing WDK drivers, understand how certain existing OS drivers.<p>With Linux &#x2F; BSDs &#x2F; etc. there are dozens of resources including websites, IRC channels, Discord servers, subreddits, books, etc.<p>With Windows, however there seems to be the docs on MSDN (pretty complete, but better as a reference than anything) or the MSDN forums which have a terrible UI and vague copy &#x2F; paste answers along with a handful of outdated internet articles.<p>I understand that with Windows being proprietary, there is going to be less in depth knowledge, subject experts, and resources, but it&#x27;s still shocking to me that there aren&#x27;t even any good WDK books.
======
gargarplex
[https://www.amazon.com/Windows-Kernel-Programming-Pavel-
Yosi...](https://www.amazon.com/Windows-Kernel-Programming-Pavel-
Yosifovich/dp/1977593372/) ?

~~~
non-entity
Just ordered a copy, sadly it seems it doesn't talk about hardware drivers,
but the info should be good in general.

------
stiglitz
[https://community.osr.com/](https://community.osr.com/)

------
runjake
MSDN, Channel 9, MSFT engineering blogs, #win32 and #winprog on EFNet IRC, if
they still exist.

------
watersb
Is WDF obsolete? There is a book for Driver Foundation development.

[https://www.microsoftpressstore.com/articles/article.aspx?p=...](https://www.microsoftpressstore.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2233336)

